# Stabilizing Oily Woods



## Chris S. (Aug 13, 2016)

Was in shop today and looking at a piece of Bocote scales I have and want to stabilize them. Now being home I don't have any high pressure methods to stabilize like a pro shop would to overcome the oils in the wood but wondered if there is a way to pull the oil out of wood then vacuum stabilize. Was thinking about soaking the wood is some denatured alcohol or xylene to try to pull the oils out of it. Any chance this work or just a waste of time.


----------



## sleevecc (Aug 13, 2016)

Try Acetone


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 13, 2016)

Good idea thanks


----------



## rhossack (Aug 15, 2016)

I have no doubts acetone would work but I have a cheaper method that is't so harsh on the nostrils.
I do this quite a bit with oily woods. I just use $1 a pint Isopropyl (70% or 90% doesn't seem to matter) from that I bought
from Walmart. If you already have some DNA use it.







I sand the blanks to 320 and then I give the oily woods two 30 minute baths in the Isopropyl. 






After a few minutes you can see the oils being pulled from the wood.






This what it looks like after two baths and the grain is slightly raised and I use 0000 steel wool to smooth out the blank before
applying the finish.

I still have this pen and it is about 8 years old and the finish and color still look bright.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 15, 2016)

Awesome. That's good way to go. Being this is knife blank may need a longer bath but that be great to try. Have to stop at Walmart on way home pick some up.


----------



## ClintW (Aug 15, 2016)

Neat idea! I wonder if you could let that solution dry down to a highly concentrated mix and use it as a finish on lighter woods, like a stain? Ever try such a thing?


----------



## rhossack (Aug 16, 2016)

>Neat idea! I wonder if you could let that solution dry down to a highly concentrated mix and use it as a finish on lighter woods, like a stain? Ever try such a thing?

I have not. The reds stains of the cocobolo is really thin (looks darker in the small tube than it is) and I doubt it would change much to the wood.


----------

